

Show HN: Most recommended books for designers - illyism
http://s.il.ly/books/

======
mtdewcmu
I borrowed the Robin Williams book from the library and read the first part of
it. As a non-designer, I found it to be highly accessible, and it also ringed
true. I guess I lost my motivation before I finished the book. But I would
finish it if I needed to do design.

